# La Pav shower screen cleaning



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi guys. Quick question.

How often are you removing the shower screen for cleaning?

I've probably not been doing it nearly as much as I should have..

What method do you use to remove it? Also how many times can you remove it and replace it before the o ring would need to be replaced?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I clean and lube the group and piston every 6 months.

To remove the group gasket, you have to push the piston against the shower screen.

There are many ways you can do it. My favourite and easier is:
- remove the lever;
- remove the retaining nut and flat nut at the top of the piston rod;
- remove the group. Yes, unscrew those two bolts. Support the group whilst you do it. Be careful not to damage the pipe attached to it.
- remove that pipe by unscrewing it.
- on a wooden surface they can be damaged, press the piston rod against it. Do some gentle tapping and then just force it. 
- the screen will pop out.
- next time you replace it, coat the side which touches the group with a thin layer of food grade silicone grease. It will be easier next time!

If you don't want to remove the group, you can use a rubber mallet on top of the piston rod. I've done it before, but I think the method above is better. Make sure you support the group.

Some people rest the fork of the lever on top of the front pin. I never did it that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I just lever the screen out with a spoon handle, it brings the seal out with it. 
I do it every few days, gets pretty nasty in there very quickly.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> I just lever the screen out with a spoon handle, it brings the seal out with it.
> I do it every few days, gets pretty nasty in there very quickly.


 On the Pavoni lever, with a spoon handle??!!

Edit: This is normally something you would do with an E61 machine. but I don't think you can do that with a La Pavoni Lever. I'd be delighted to stand corrected though. But until I see it... I won't believe you. 🙂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> On the Pavoni lever, with a spoon handle??!!
> 
> Edit: This is normally something you would do with an E61 machine. but I don't think you can do that with a La Pavoni Lever. I'd be delighted to stand corrected though. But until I see it... I won't believe you. 🙂
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm lost! 
It's just a shower screen we are talking about right? Rubber ring gasket? 
Yeh I just leaver it out, brings the gasket out with it. 
Am I not supposed to?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> I'm lost!
> It's just a shower screen we are talking about right? Rubber ring gasket?
> Yeh I just leaver it out, brings the gasket out with it.
> Am I not supposed to?


 Where do you slot the spoon? There's no indentation / ridge on those screens like the E61 one. I'm lost! 😂


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@TomHughes - Are you putting the teaspoon directly underneath the rubber gasket itself to lever it out, not using part of the metal shower screen edge like on an e61?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Where do you slot the spoon? There's no indentation / ridge on those screens like the E61 one. I'm lost! 😂


 I just lever against the flat shower screen side, after working my way round it seems to pop out! 
Maybe that means it's too loose?



Northern_Monkey said:


> @TomHughes - Are you putting the teaspoon directly underneath the rubber gasket itself to lever it out, not using part of the metal shower screen edge like on an e61?


 No, I guess it would be like an e61, but I lever against the edge of the group so it eventually comes out. 
Maybe my group gasket it too loose if I can easily do this!!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> I just lever against the flat shower screen side, after working my way round it seems to pop out!
> Maybe that means it's too loose?
> 
> No, I guess it would be like an e61, but I lever against the edge of the group so it eventually comes out.
> Maybe my group gasket it too loose if I can easily do this!!!


 I'd love to see a video of this.


----------

